# How to Make a $1 Kitchen Knife Perform like a $100 Knife



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2016)

I have to say I've never quite gotten these results when I sharpen a knife.   Even if you're not interested in knives, nice to watch the kitty in this video.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2016)

I have never been able to master the proper angle when sharpening a knife free hand.

I found a Chef's Choice sharpener in the local Goodwill store that is perfect for me.  It takes off a fair amount of metal the first time you use it but after the initial sharpening it is easy to keep an edge.  I only have three kitchen knives and I use them everyday, they are Martha Stewart knives from Kmart.  Not sure if a Chef's Choice would harm an expensive knife.  I will probably never know, LOL!


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 1, 2016)

Same here, Aunt Bea. I have a low end Chef's Choice sharpener and what a difference having a sharp knife makes. I'm pretty laid back about sharpening regularly but I'll remember when I can't slice a tomato.


----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

I am not good at sharpening knives either. Guess learning proper technique and practice would help. Have to check out videos.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not good at sharpening knives either. My son does it for me.  Nine times out of ten I cut myself after they have been sharpened. They say just the opposite happens. People try to hack away with a dull knife and cut themselves in the process. My Grandfather would sharpen my Grandmothers knives on the edge of the sidewalk. It worked.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2016)

I've been around knives and sharp things since I was a kid, but I always had trouble sharpening them. I even bought a commercial sharpening machine from Foley Belsaw (remember them?) but I failed with that too. 

Like the video said, I had the most luck with good old fashioned sharpening stones. I'm just not convinced that a $1 knife can ever be anything but a liability; you get what you pay for with steel.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice!  Now all I need is a sharpening stone, cheap nife covered.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2016)

Sharpening stones work great for putting a nice edge on a knife.  Use one to sharpen our hunting knifes.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 1, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Sharpening stones work great for putting a nice edge on a knife.  Use one to sharpen our hunting knifes.




This wabbit is backing up and staying far, far, away.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2016)

This picture reminds me of my granddad and his sharpening skills. He could sharpen just about anything on this stone. Yes, I turned the wheel and added a little water to keep the stone wet.


----------

